# Close encounter !!!!!!!!!!!!



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thats too close for comfort


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep ! To close for comfort.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Talk about getting close! You're not hunting predators, they are hunting you, if you're doing it right. I bet that bobcat could just about hear the guys hearts pounding out of their chests.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Was that cat really big too? It looked huge! On another note.... Close enough for a spear.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, its looks like a huge Tom.


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

It almost look like the cat was waiting for them to feed it or something.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cat Scratch Fever !!! Ole Ted would be happy. I like the way he just kinda acted like he was invisible and back out with no body noticing he was even there.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid., nothing to worry about, tail was wagging and the ears weren't laying down.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great video, can you say self defense...........


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That was just way too close for me. Very cool video though.


----------



## Predator556 (Dec 8, 2012)

Very nice video! All it wanted was a pat on the head and maybe a tummy rub! Excellent work!!


----------



## Ruff (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Why didn't he shoot? That thing was rabid...lol.


----------



## Hawk (Jul 4, 2012)

With the way hunting videos are filmed today on private ranches and high fences I wouldn't be surprised if it was a tame bobcat that had been hand raised. Since I don't know the guys in the video or the truth about how it was filmed I won't get too excited.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Here Kitty, Kitty, Kitty..... WHOA, KITTY!!!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

That was nuts, fun to watch.


----------

